# Miley Cyrus an SJ



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Watching a movie on Netflix LOL starring Miley Cyrus and Demi Moore. Definitely thinking Miley is an esfj. Theres a scene where she has an outburst that I feel only high Fe could create. Thoughts?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it's possible. Her recent surface behavior (and music) is clearly ESFP, but I'm sure it's a publicity stunt, and recent interviews reinforce my belief. I think that she's an ESFJ as well.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeahyeah


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

She is no doubt an INTP.


----------



## Aengen (Jan 26, 2014)

Bahburah said:


> She is no doubt an INTP.


Oh yes, definitely. INTJ, even. Serious stage intellectual.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

She might be... just because she's outrageous doesn't mean she's an SP, my sister is a perfect example of a ESFJ gone wrong.


----------



## Aengen (Jan 26, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> She might be... just because she's outrageous doesn't mean she's an SP, my sister is a perfect example of a ESFJ gone wrong.


I can only imagine what an "ESFJ gone wrong" is like.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Aengen said:


> I can only imagine what an "ESFJ gone wrong" is like.


I assumed she was an ESFP when i first got into MBTI, but then i put my stereotypes aside and started focusing on the functions, she's a Fe/Si dom, it was mainly down to peer pressure (so she clams anyway) that's another thing, playing the martyr is more of a unhealthy xSFJ thing, while i can imagine a SP would just f*** shit up and leave lool.


----------



## Aengen (Jan 26, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> I assumed she was an ESFP when i first got into MBTI, but then i put my stereotypes aside and started focusing on the functions, she's a Fe/Si dom, it was mainly down to peer pressure (so she clams anyway) that's another thing, playing the martyr is more of a unhealthy xSFJ thing, while i can imagine a SP would just f*** shit up and leave lool.


I tend to find it pretty difficult to type siblings because of my biased point of view! Is she into MBTI also or does she at least know of it?


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Aengen said:


> I tend to find it pretty difficult to type siblings because of my biased point of view!


yes but i'm pretty sure she's a Fe-dom, and i'm leaning towards ESFJ than ENFJ, because conformity is her life and she even openly admits it! and other reasons, along the years that would probably take 10 pages to describe.



> Is she into MBTI also or does she at least know of it?


LMAO i tried, she just looks at me funny, that's just merely mentioning it let alone getting her to do the test.


----------



## Aengen (Jan 26, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> yes but i'm pretty sure she's a Fe-dom, and i'm leaning towards ESFJ than ENFJ, because confirmaity is her life and she even openly admits it! and other reasons, along the years that would probably take 10 pages to describe.


She seems pretty blatant ESFx, hahaha. My siblings are all introverts so typing isn't as flamboyant as it would be with someone more characteristic! 



> LMAO i tried, she just looks at me funny, that's just merely mentioning it let alone getting her to do the test.


Oh jeez, I feel your pain. I tried to bring it up with one of my brothers and he immediately changed the topic out of boredom. Which is a bummer because it'd be pretty interesting to see their results compared to our analysis.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Aengen said:


> She seems pretty blatant ESFx, hahaha.


Looking at her, you would think ESFP but she's so terribly rigid about her views, it'll be her downfall... i can imagine a ESFP might be more open to changing their mind on something, because whilst with SJs i feel like they think i'm talking gibberish while SPs just simply seemed bored, but she mirrors our SJ parents so much, especially my mother (who i also suspect is an ESFJ but i spend more time with my mum so i'm more certain that she is indeed an ESFJ) and since we're both J's we clash a lot because we're both so rigid in changing our views.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Aengen said:


> Oh jeez, I feel your pain. I tried to bring it up with one of my brothers and he immediately changed the topic out of boredom. Which is a bummer because it'd be pretty interesting to see their results compared to our analysis.


haha yep, she just thinks ''oh here goes Nabila going off on one of her tangents again''.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Intp/intj nah


----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)

aengen said:


> oh yes, definitely. Intj, even. Serious stage intellectual.


Hahaha no doubt about it


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

brittauzenne said:


> Watching a movie on Netflix LOL starring Miley Cyrus and Demi Moore. Definitely thinking Miley is an esfj. Theres a scene where she has an outburst that I feel only high Fe could create. Thoughts?


I'd go more with ENFJ, though I can see why you'd say ESFJ.


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Caged Within said:


> I'd go more with ENFJ, though I can see why you'd say ESFJ.


Movies are fictional, and she's playing fictional characters.

Looking at her life, I'd say Miley Cyrus portrays a lifestyle typical of a Hollywood ESFP.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Not saying she's an SJ, but it is perhaps worthwhile to note that her "impulsive" behavior is all pretty calculated. She creates stirs in the media but does not actually do stupid shit in public that endangers her future like Biebs does. She hasn't, y'know, gotten drunk and coked out and crashed her car into a tree or similarly stupid/reckless things that young celebrities seem to do all the time.


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

chimeric said:


> Not saying she's an SJ, but it is perhaps worthwhile to note that her "impulsive" behavior is all pretty calculated. She creates stirs in the media but does not actually do stupid shit in public that endangers her future like Biebs does.


That is probably due to a manager's influence. I hesitate to give any credit to Miley. *groan*


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

BlondeRJ said:


> Movies are fictional, and she's playing fictional characters.
> 
> Looking at her life, I'd say Miley Cyrus portrays a lifestyle typical of a Hollywood ESFP.


I disagree. She's very methodical, calculating, she takes note of trends, and she projects images she wants people to see, in order to achieve maximum exposure. She's also very loving and kind, but keeps it all under wraps, so as not to endanger the concreteness of her wild projections.


----------

